# BCS: neke rodstvene veze



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Bratu mi se rodila ćerka (sasvim nedavno, 12.10.2011. god.). Pitanja su mi:
1. Kakav sam ja prema njoj? Mislim da je po srpskom standardu _stric_, ali nisam potpuno siguran, ne znam za ostale standarde.
2. A ona prema meni? Nažalost uopšte nemam ideje, znam ovu reč na ostalim jezicima koje poznajem. 
Takođe ne znam kako je bolje postavljati takva pitanja: s drugim jezikom "posrednikom" u kojim znam respektivnu reč ili "bez posrednika"? U ovom slučaju odlučio sam za "bez posrednika" jer mi je lako opisati to o kojem pitam. Hvala unapred!


----------



## yael*

Jeste, ti si joj stric - čestitam! 
A ona je tebi bratanica, ali i sinovica i nećaka... ovde imaš izbor.
Evo, pogledaj ovde


----------



## DenisBiH

Po bosanskom može _stric_, ali je češće _amidža_, odnosno kolokvijalno _adžo_. Što se tiče toga šta je ona tebi, ja bih upotrijebio _bratična_.

I da, čestitam!


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Po bosanskom može _stric_, ali je češće _amidža_, odnosno kolokvijalno _adžo_. Što se tiče toga šta je ona tebi, ja bih upotrijebio _bratična_.


A je li dajdža ujak ili teča (tetak)?

...i najbitnije: kako se kod vas kaže pašenog?


----------



## DenisBiH

> A je li dajdža ujak ili teča (tetak)?



Daidža/dajdža je ujak, tetak je tetak.  Upotreba mislim da varira zavisno od regiona. U mom govoru je amidža ali strina, daidža ali ujna. Kod nekih je amidža i amidžin(i)ca i daidža/dajdža i daidžin(i)ca/dajdžin(i)ca. Neki opet koriste stric i strina i ujak i ujna.



> ...i najbitnije: kako se kod vas kaže pašenog?



Kod nas je to _badžo_, ali odavno nisam čuo tu riječ, sad sam morao kolegicu pitati.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Kod nas je to _badžo_, ali odavno nisam čuo tu riječ, sad sam morao kolegicu pitati.


A da, i kod nas se nekad kaže badža (sa a na kraju). Mislim za taj stepen srodstva ne postoji reč ni na jednom drugom jeziku na svetu... Verovatno ni za jetrve, zaove i slično. Orline, jel' imate i vi ovako bogatu rodbinsku terminologiju?


----------



## Orlin

yael* said:


> A da, i kod nas se nekad kaže badža (sa a na kraju). Mislim za taj stepen srodstva ne postoji reč ni na jednom drugom jeziku na svetu... Verovatno ni za jetrve, zaove i slično. Orline, jel' imate i vi ovako bogatu rodbinsku terminologiju?


Mi isto imamo bogatu rodbinsku terminologiju, većinom mnogo slična BCS - normalno budući da su jezici u bliskom rodstvu i rodbinska terminologija spada uglavnom u bazisni vokabular jezika, koji se tokom jezičkog razvoja izmenjuje relativno polako (za razliku od drugih delova vokabulara).
Za taj vid rodbinske veze, ako se ne varam, bugarski ima specifičnu reč - _баджанак_.


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> Mi isto imamo bogatu rodbinsku terminologiju, većinom mnogo slična BCS - normalno budući da su jezici u bliskom rodstvu i rodbinska terminologija spada uglavnom u bazisni vokabular jezika, koji se tokom jezičkog razvoja izmenjuje relativno polako (za razliku od drugih delova vokabulara).
> Za taj vid rodbinske veze, ako se ne varam, bugarski ima specifičnu reč - _баджанак_.


U pravu si, i kod nas te reči preživljavaju... Sad baš, ne koriste se sve - pašenog i kod počinje da pada u zaborav, ali ostale "svojte" opstaju. 

Još jedno pitanje... valjda nije OT... Da li je i kod vas potrebno naglasiti rođeni brat/rođena sestra, da bi se razlikovalo od brat/sestra od strica, brat/sestra od ujaka, od tetke, itd.? NA prostorima BCS to radimo samo mi i svi nam se smeju. Ostali koriste univerzalne termine rođak i rodica.


----------



## Orlin

yael* said:


> Još jedno pitanje... valjda nije OT... Da li je i kod vas potrebno naglasiti rođeni brat/rođena sestra, da bi se razlikovalo od brat/sestra od strica, brat/sestra od ujaka, od tetke, itd.? NA prostorima BCS to radimo samo mi i svi nam se smeju. Ostali koriste univerzalne termine rođak i rodica.


Kod nas nije potrebno jer mi koristimo _(първи) братовчед_, odnosno _(първа)_ _братовчедка_ (sasvim jasna etimologija, zar ne?) za brata/sestru od strica/ujaka/tetke. Možda ima sličnog problema u ruskom, u kojem se koristi uglavnom _двоюродный брат*_ za brata od strica/ujaka/tetke i retko galicizam _кузен_.

* Nisam potpuno siguran da li sam ga napisao tačno, sada ne mogu da proverim, oprostite moguću grešku.Našao sam topik o tome na ruskom delu foruma.


----------



## VelikiMag

Orlin said:


> 1. Kakav sam ja prema njoj?
> 2. A ona prema meni?
> Takođe ne znam kako je bolje postavljati takva pitanja: s drugim jezikom "posrednikom" u kojim znam respektivnu reč ili "bez posrednika"? U ovom slučaju odlučio sam za "bez posrednika" jer mi je lako opisati to o kojem pitam.


Prvo, da ti i ja čestitam!

Za rodbinske veze se koristi glagol _doći/dolaziti_ - mogu stajati oba vida. Tako da bi se ovo pitalo ovako: _Šta ja dođem ćerki svoga brata, a šta ona meni?_ Ili može još jednostavnije: _Šta sam ja njoj, a šta je ona meni?
_Kod nas u Crnoj Gori bi se reklo da je ona tebi _bratanična, _a ti njoj _stric_, ili od milošte _striko_.

P.S. Ima na YT-u jedan video koji se zove "TBOK Stric", pa ga možeš pogledati. Ne znam da li neko sa strane može shvatiti tu vrstu humora, ali je to svakako nešto što se ne viđa svaki dan.


----------

